# Panzer graveyard in Bulgaria



## Parmigiano (Feb 21, 2008)

Apparently an attraction for tourists, I recognized a Hetzer, a jagdpanzer IV and the last picture could be a Tigre 2 - Henschel turret (barrel seems too short but it may be the angle)



Bulgaria, il cimitero dei carrarmati - Galleria - Repubblica.it


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats pretty cool wonder if you can look inside them?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2008)

Very cool. Why did I not know about this when I was in Bulgaria???


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2008)

Interesting. Back in December of 2007, 2 Germans and a Bulgarian were prosecuted for stealing a tank from the area. Apparently, there were tanks dug in near the Turkish border during the Cold War days to be used as artillery in case of attack from Turkey by NATO forces.

Thieves cash in on stolen WWII German Panzer tank - International Herald Tribune


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh, and there is also a park in Sofia that displays a bunch of old cold war weaponry.

OPFOR: Panzers on the Loose in Bulgaria!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2008)

I saw the on in Sofia when I was there.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 21, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Thieves cash in on stolen WWII German Panzer tank - International Herald Tribune



>>According to experts quoted by the 24 Hours daily newspaper, the tanks were unfit for combat, but valued on the antiquities market at up to €50,000 (US$72,000).

That sounds reasonable to me.. maybe i'll take out a second mortgage and put a hetzer on my lawn...

.... but it would probably cost a million to transport it anywhere!


I hope the thieves didnt do any damage when they were dismantled.

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 21, 2008)

Very cool 8) 

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 21, 2008)

Very cool pics, thanks Parmigiano.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 22, 2008)

Parmigiano said:


> Apparently an attraction for tourists, I recognized a Hetzer, a jagdpanzer IV and the last picture could be a Tigre 2 - Henschel turret (barrel seems too short but it may be the angle)



Can't be a Tiger II; you're right, the barrel's too short. Also, it's not "stepped", as the two-piece KwK 43 L/71 is; nor is there a muzzle brake on the end (though that could've been removed; they're just threaded on the end, so it could've been removed before it got "rusted" on).

It's really quite sad to see these "works of art" rusting away in a foreign country; I'm quite surprised enthusiasts and collectors haven't already tried to purchase these "wrecks" from the Bulagrian government. Maybe they will now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2008)

Panther maybe....seem to angled armor on the sides etc...


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

very very cool stuff, it is a shame there there and not in a muesum somewhere


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with SoD, can't be a Tigre II . Not a Panther either, the turret is too big and the gun too thick and w/o muzzle brake.

Perhaps the last pic has nothing to do with the others: the source is a 'generic' newspaper and it may be that they just added 'a nice tank pic' to the original serie. 
The shape in effect reminds of a more modern tank than a wwII panzer.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> It's really quite sad to see these "works of art" rusting away in a foreign country; I'm quite surprised enthusiasts and collectors haven't already tried to purchase these "wrecks" from the Bulagrian government. Maybe they will now.



Bulgaria actually has some pretty strict antiquity laws. I highly doubt that they would just let them go to the highest bidder.


----------



## Matthew-91 (Feb 22, 2008)

It's not a tiger II or a panther. It's a jadgtiger. A 128 mm gun mounted on the tiger II chassis. Hope this helps


----------



## machine shop tom (Feb 23, 2008)

# 3 is a JagdPanzer IV with the L48 75mm gun.

tom


----------



## warbirdfinder (Dec 12, 2008)

Parmigiano wrote in February:

"Apparently an attraction for tourists, I recognized a Hetzer, a jagdpanzer IV and the last picture could be a Tigre 2 - Henschel turret (barrel seems too short but it may be the angle)"

Where is Bulgaria were these located?

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## Rikard Hufschmied (Dec 13, 2008)

Nr:1 is a very early Jagdpanzer IV
Nr:2 is a T34-85 turret
Nr:3 is a dug down Pz IV
Nr:4 is the same as pict. 1
Nr:5 is four Pz IVs, two Stug IIIs and one Pz IV with a Soviet ZIS 3 gun.
Nr:6 is again a T34-85 turret


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 13, 2008)

warbirdfinder said:


> Parmigiano wrote in February:
> 
> "Apparently an attraction for tourists, I recognized a Hetzer, a jagdpanzer IV and the last picture could be a Tigre 2 - Henschel turret (barrel seems too short but it may be the angle)"
> 
> ...



According to the caption they are located near a town named 'Yambol'

Yambol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

